# Tyson's 180 Gallon Adventure - It Begins



## TYS0N (Jul 8, 2013)

Well, a couple years ago, I had a 75 gallon all male Malawi setup that my wife and I loved. I got rid of the fish for a move, and consolidated tanks, but I haven't forgotten how much I loved that tank. Back then I dreamed of a 180, so I could house more and bigger fish. After talking to the wife and finding her on board, and browsing local classifieds, I came across a steal. I got a tank/stand/and canopy with diy built in moonlighting for $350 (and an agonizing amount of lifting  ). I want to change up some of the stand/canopy and paint it black as well as touch up the black background on the tank, and then I have need of filteration/heating supplies. (Any advice here would be hot!). I plan on using a couple 200 watt heaters if that would be sufficient, and probably two canister filters (the tank is not drilled). Any recommendations on either heaters or filters? I will have a sand substrate and dark rocks.

All that is the boaring stuff. Here is a list of fish in which I am interested. Obviously they cannot all go together, because some get quite large (likely the first to go), but I want to have some larger fish in this tank. Why else get a 180?  Stars are by the fish that are almost a must.

Aulonocara Kornaeliae (Orange Shoulder)
* Aulonocara Cobue
Aulonocara Kandeensis
Aulonocara Maylandi
* Aulonocara Baenschi
* Aulonocara Stuartgranti (Ngara)
Aulonocara Stuartgranti (German Red)
* Aulonocara Lwanda
Aulonocara Walteri

* Otopharynx Lithobates Z Rock or Red Blaze
Buccochromis Notatania
Chilatotilapia Rhoadesii
Lethrinops Intermedius
* Copadichromis Azureas
Copadichromis Borleyi
Cyrtocara Moorii 
*** Protomelas Spilonotus Tanzania Liuli
* Protomelas Steveni Taiwan
Placidochromis Milomo
Placidochromis sp. ''Phenochilus Tanzania''
Placidochromis Electra
* Sciaenochromis fryeri
* Protomelas taeniolatus

I might also consider a breeding group of Ps. Acei. I need input on the stocking list and any fish that would not get along, especially with those starred. Would the bucco even be a possibility?

Other hap/peacock ideas that would mix are also welcome as well as pm's with the names of good vendors. I really want to get these fish as juvies and watch them grow and color up.


----------



## zoopkamol (Jul 6, 2013)

Heaters i would up a bit say 2 250 or 300w
Filters i only have used fluvals so bit bias on these 2 fx5 would be perfect

Fish cant help ya there as i too stocking a large tank 160gal with 100gal sump.

So many fish so few gallons to toss em into
Ill be watching this thread too
Wish ya the best with tank....
And i know there heavy


----------



## TYS0N (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for the input zoo. I was wondering about going with 250 watt. Obviously I don't want to spend more than I have to, but I want to keep a steady 78 degrees. You got a build thread for your tank zoo? I wouldn't mind seeing how things go for you either.

Any other filter/heater/fish thoughts?


----------



## zoopkamol (Jul 6, 2013)

ya my threads title 160 gal stocking.


----------



## SOU812 (Jun 11, 2013)

I would recommend using a 300 watt hydor in-line heater,I have one on my 180,temp stays spot on,
all male tanks take a bit of tweaking,you might have issues stocking the protomelas species together,my taiwan reef lost most of its color when I added the red empress,just try not to get to attached,or favourites,because,like I mentioned,all male tanks are trial and error for awhile,until the tank reaches a balance


----------



## TYS0N (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow! A single 300 watt? How warm is the room in which you have your tank?

On another note, got the tank out of the truck and noticed a couple chips on the outside corners. they are maybe 1/8 inch deep right at the corner, but taper sharply back out. They aren't affecting the silicone seals, and I don't see any running cracks. Should I worry much?


----------



## zoopkamol (Jul 6, 2013)

are you able to setup outside in a safe area?
if so i would do a couple day leak test outside.
just too see if there is a chance for a cracking to occur ...better outside then inside ...unless its inside already ...i know its heavy to move 
did you guys cause the chips or were they there before. old chips and no visible crack. tank should be ok.
sounds like it should be ok though.
had my last 180gal get cracked by my neice...she was tapping glass with an hard object and i wasnt paying attention and she cracked
lucky for me i had tanks set up to temp hold fish and able to drain water before flooding.
fixed panel of glass and restocked within a week.


----------



## TYS0N (Jul 8, 2013)

Here are a couple pictures of the chips.

Chip 1 Top



Chip 1 Side



Chip 2 Side



Chip 2 Top



As you can see, both chips are on the outside, and neither chip goes even half way into the 1/2" glass. They are probably around 1/8" at the deepest spots. Do these look dangerous?


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I've had tanks with similar chips that did not leak. I've done two things, one is to sand the chip smooth, the other is to fill the chip with a clear epoxy - I've used J-B WELD clearweld (from autozone) with good results.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello tyson

don't try Ps. Acei with peacocks and haps.
i have mixed them before Ps. Acei will go after any blue color fish and kill them once Ps. Acei get some size eg:5inches

there is a beautiful fish, u missed out Copadichromis trewavasae.


----------



## TYS0N (Jul 8, 2013)

You are right on the Trewavase. I have wanted one before, and I would definitely consider it now. Thanks for the suggestion!

As for the glass. does epoxy do more for the tank than sanding? If I do neither is the tank more likely to further crack/run?

Thanks all for the replies.


----------



## TYS0N (Jul 8, 2013)

Bump.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I only sanded mine so I wouldn't cut myself, and the epoxy was for aesthetics...the epoxy would likely provide some added strength but that type of chip isn't likely to spread unless you start changing the temp of the glass rapidly.


----------



## TYS0N (Jul 8, 2013)

I appreciate the info, Lilscoots 

Any further thoughts on filteration, heating, or most importantly STOCKING!!!


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello Tyson

what's the dimension of your 180gallon tank?

1) for filtration i am using a 4ft OHF filter for my 4ft tank. (overhead filter) it fits nicely on top of my tank and also kind of act as a cover.
check out brands like Dolphin and MR Aqua OHF. the advantage of this type of filter is that you can customized your media capacity. 
just add more trays on top and u have a larger capacity.
i replaced my Dolphin pump which comes with the Dolphin OHF. i am using TOM 800 dive power 3000L/hr 35watts only. best value for money in asia.

2) for backup i use a Shiruba airpump with a sponge filter.
this is the cheapest combo for me 

3)u can also consider a canister + a HOB combination.



TYS0N said:


> I appreciate the info, Lilscoots
> 
> Any further thoughts on filteration, heating, or most importantly STOCKING!!!


----------



## TYS0N (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for the imput. I would like to see info on that over tank filter. The dimensions are standard for a 180. 6' by 2' by 2'. I did end up buying a couple api (rena) filstar fx3's last night on amazon for a decent deal. Now it's mainly the heating. I would like to go inline. Any thoughts on inline heating for a downstairs room that gets fairly cold in the winter. How much wattage? Would one 300 be enough? Two 250s? I would prefer to have it so if my heater gets stuck on, it isn't enough to completely fry my fish. . .

Thanks. This forum is awesome


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello tyson

sorry i can't comment on heating, here in singapore is burning hot as **** everyday 35-38 degrees. i hope i can air-con my whole house 24x7 instead lolx.
but i do know heating is important in other temperate countries. i can only suggest get a good brand for heater. a CHINA made heater can boil tanks and make fish soup.....lolz.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

here is MR Aqua(japan) OHF filter for reference.
on top the tank


----------



## TYS0N (Jul 8, 2013)

That's kind of cool. It looks similar to a sump, but on top. How does it return to the tank? Does it just spill through the bottom?


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

I highly recommend using 2 of the hydor inline 300 watt heaters. Best money spent. They work great and keep the tank uncluttered. You will need 2 for a 180.
.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=11369

.


----------



## SOU812 (Jun 11, 2013)

I suggest using one,if it doesn't keep your tank at a constant temp.,get another one,like I mentioned earlier,my temp stays constant,with room temperature at around 70,I have found that larger tanks temps do not fluctuate like smaller ones,I really don't think you'll have an issue


----------



## TYS0N (Jul 8, 2013)

Those look perfect. I have a spare 150watt I can use in a pinch, so maybe I will start out with1. Do they fit the filstar 3?


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I have one eheim 250 watt heater in my 180's 60 gallon sump that I thought was broken because I never ever saw it turn on except that the temp never fluctuated. I keep the tank at 80 and the room is at 76. We'll see in the winter when the room goes down to 72 if I need two.


----------



## TYS0N (Jul 8, 2013)

TYS0N said:


> Here is a list of fish in which I am interested. Obviously they cannot all go together, because some get quite large (likely the first to go), but I want to have some larger fish in this tank. Why else get a 180?  Stars are by the fish that are almost a must.
> 
> Aulonocara Kornaeliae (Orange Shoulder)
> * Aulonocara Cobue
> ...


Well. I might be getting a Lwanda and german red tomorrow, and maybe another fish or two depending on what this guy has. I found a group of acei for a steal, and I will watch them closely.

If it were your 180 which fish from the lixt would you vote for?


----------



## TYS0N (Jul 8, 2013)

Oops. Double post.


----------



## TYS0N (Jul 8, 2013)

Man, I scored and found some local breeders that can really hook me up! I won't have a problem finding a new home for troubled fish, and they exclusively breed Africans, primarily Malawis.

My stock list so far:

Peacocks:
Lwanda
German Red
Lemon Jake (tiny)
Super German Red (according to the sellers)

Haps:
Intermedius
Albino Ahli (sold as a White Knight, but has red eyes)
Zebra [email protected]$%$#%@$% (I don't know how to spell it, and I do know it is a Vic)

Mbuna:
11 Acei. (With four females currently holding, I plan reducing the group to 5)

Other Fish These Guys Are Growing:
Red Empress
Taiwan Reef
Deep Water Hap
Azureus (Will be ready soon)
Benga Peacock (Will also be ready soon)
Z Rock Litho
Probably another couple I am forgetting . . .

So, If I got them all the stock list would be as follows:

Peacocks:
Lwanda
German Red (very orange, actually)
Super Red
Lemon Jake
Benga

Haps:
Intermedius
Albino Ahli
Red Empress
Taiwan Reef
Deep Water Hap
Azureus 
Z Rock Litho
Zebra

Mbuna:
5 Acei

Other Fish I want to add, If I can find them:
Protomelas Liuli
Ivory Head
Ngara Flametail
Cobue
Kornaeliae
Otter Point
And a possibly a few others.

For filteration I have 2 Filstar XP L
I plan on buying a 300 watt hydor inline heater
Shop light for lighting

What range should I shoot for in number of fish? 20 - 25?

Am I missing anything?


----------



## SOU812 (Jun 11, 2013)

You are lucky to have as many local choices,I would avoid any group of mbuna,a single male mbuna might work,fishless cycle the tank to process around 3ppm ammonia and add as many as you can,in the shortest amount of time,chances are you'll end up with some that are too aggressive or wimpy,they will let you know,all tanks are different,but,my taiwan reef didn't last with the red empress,the zebra you listed with haps,is this a mbuna?
yah,start off with more than you want to end up with,most of your list will mature around 5-7" so around 20 would be a number I would be comfortable with,a group of synodontis gives a different look to the overall look


----------



## TYS0N (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for the input. The zebra is a victorian hap. I have successfully mixed yellow labs with peacocks, so I am willing to give the acei a shot, especially since they will be easy to rehome. As for the cycle, one of my tank's filters is running and cycled in my 45 gallon tank right now.

I cannot add them all at once as the breeders don't have them all at the requisite size right now, but I do plan on adding multiples at a time to spread aggression.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

New TYSON topic here:
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=270770


----------

